# idea mobile GPRS Balance



## ramakanta (Jul 10, 2012)

which key combination to known GPRS balance in Idea Mobile. please help me .thank you.


----------



## Gauravs90 (Jul 10, 2012)

After connecting intenet then dissconnect it. Balance will be automatically shown.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 10, 2012)

Gauravs90 said:


> After connecting intenet then dissconnect it. Balance will be automatically shown.



+1 to that
but I guess USDD codes are available to know the same from IDEA

@OP: contact Idea CC


----------



## mrintech (Jul 10, 2012)

Contact CC for appropriate USSD



Zangetsu said:


> +1 to that
> but I guess *USDD* codes are available to know the same from IDEA



USSD 

Unstructured Supplementary Service Data - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## ramakanta (Jul 11, 2012)

Gauravs90 said:


> After connecting intenet then dissconnect it. Balance will be automatically shown.


not shown automatically in micromax data card .please help me. thank you.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 11, 2012)

mrintech said:


> Contact CC for appropriate USSD
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oops... sorry 
its USSD


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 11, 2012)

Let me try a nonsense one, how about *212*3#?


----------



## Desmond (Jul 11, 2012)

Nope...there is no way you can know your data balance using USSD codes in Idea. I already asked the CC guy about this. They do send an occasional SMS regarding the data balance, but I mainly get my updates from the flash message (or whatever its called) when I disconnect.

PS: I use it on phone.

PPS: If you still cannot find out, remove the sim, put it in your cell and you might get the update.


----------



## ishan_kkr (Jul 14, 2012)

Type BAL & send it to 58000


----------

